# Thoughts on the Oris Movember Edition?



## ConfusedOne

I saw this watch pretty recently and I gotta say I love the way it looks! 
The cool applied indices, the date window is the right color and at the right spot, and the fact it is helping a great cause is icing on the cake!
I won't be able to afford it now, but I do hope it won't be a limited edition with under a 1000 made.

What are your thoughts on this watch?


----------



## trhall

I think it looks good and like the fact they brought some of the features of the larger size into the smaller watch. I wish they didn't do the rose gold plating, but understand that fits in with the theme for Movember.

It seems to be a non-limited special edition, so there isn't necessarily a number limit. Wonder how long they will make them for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Interesting indeed. I echo trhall and thought the same when I saw the date at 6 like on the 42mm model implemented into the smaller case of this one to go along with the applied markers as well. And I fancy the color of the lume chosen for this release, too.


----------



## City74

I don’t like it at all. The rose gold is the first no-no and then the goldish color of the logo and lettering doesn’t match the other gold color. Yea not at all interested


----------



## Michael Day

Beautiful watch and at 40mm an absolute winner. If it were the blue I'd sell my 65 blue and get this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress

Has much in common with the 65. Looks great!


----------



## squircl

I've done Movember for the past few years and was really surprised to see this watch released. I like the look quite a bit; it's a nice change for the 40mm 65. I do wish the indices were rose gold instead of plated, but I like the gilt dial. Overall it's pretty subtle for a Movember watch. 

I've wanted a 65 for awhile and this one would have special meaning, but I can't afford it right now.


----------



## jsbx1

|>|> Love it!! The SS brushed case wth the rose gold hands, indices & black bezel offers such a striking look and I'm not much of a rose gold kind of guy:-s
I also hope it's not a super ltd run, as I have spent my watch fund for the year.... Maybe used in a couple of months on watchrecon.

Tony


----------



## jsbx1

monochrome watches is reporting that it's a "Non-limited special edition",  which is good news.

T


----------



## Neognosis

I absolutely love it. 

I just bought a 65 42mm in may. 

Had i not, this one would be mine. It's fantastic.


----------



## futurepx

Definitely a winner from Oris


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

I like it a lot, love that it is not a ltd edition and love the warmth the little bid of gold (color) offers.
Size is right too, simply a beautiful watch.


----------



## Wildmans85

Love this!

I always loved the black and gold Tudor BB but the slab sides always killed it for me.

This ticks all the colour combination boxes and the size is perfect. Might have to sell off my 40mm 65 and go for this one.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Looks good to me. My first thought is it looks like a slimmer version of the Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## thejames1

Having recently picked up a vintage diver with a silver gilt dial, I got to say that I am interested in this modern gold gilt dial. This detail really makes the dial "pop" in the right light, and will help it standout in a watchbox full of black dialed divers. Glad to see that they have used the 40 mm case here. Throw on their riveted bracelet, and I am in!


----------



## Neognosis

Lets find some pics!


----------



## watchninja123

Wow. This model will go fast! Hopefully price stays the same as the 42mm

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

See post #9 with link to monochrome.
Lots of info, more pictures and price (€1950)
In the comments someone mentions it won't be for sale in North-America...


----------



## watchninja123

Thank you. Such a disappointment. Hope they bring it to our shore. Maybe a version without the stache 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

appleb said:


> Looks good to me. My first thought is it looks like a slimmer version of the Tudor Black Bay.


If the Black Bay was that slim I would never have flipped it. You'll probably find the actual size very similar. Tudor looks fatter than it is because of the case design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky

Ticks lots of boxes for me.


----------



## appleb

Michael Day said:


> If the Black Bay was that slim I would never have flipped it. You'll probably find the actual size very similar. Tudor looks fatter than it is because of the case design.


I own the Oris Carl Brashear and a Tudor BB (ETA version). To me, they feel very different on the wrist. The Oris wears noticeably thin while the Tudor feels almost brick like. The thinness of the Oris is a definite advantage over the Tudor.


----------



## SaoDavi

That's a beautiful watch. The size is right too.

I wonder if the bracelet can be purchased separately.


----------



## Michael Day

appleb said:


> I own the Oris Carl Brashear and a Tudor BB (ETA version). To me, they feel very different on the wrist. The Oris wears noticeably thin while the Tudor feels almost brick like. The thinness of the Oris is a definite advantage over the Tudor.


From memory the Tudor is either the same thickness or a tad thinner. All in the design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## r171pt

i just love it! Even though I prefer bigger ones, those 40mm have perfect proportions.


----------



## aktodd

Very nice looking watch, but a little small for me. If it was 42 mm, I'd certainly consider it. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

My 42 is a little big for me. I’d consider giving up the blue for the Movember 40mm...


----------



## jc9873920

I've had my 42mm Carl Brashear for a few months now. Love the face but as much as I pretend it isn't, it is a little too big for my wrist. 
Love the rose gold accents. 
Seriously considering selling my Carl Brashear for one of these in the 40mm.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Yeh that looks like a good one!


----------



## HickWillis

If it didn't have the rose gold I would like it. I like the mustache they added to the strap


----------



## Lucien369

HickWillis said:


> If it didn't have the rose gold I would like it. I like the mustache they added to the strap


IMO the rose gold added a lot of character to the Black Bay.


----------



## flame2000

I like this version. Probably will pick one up when I have the funds.


----------



## teeritz

SaoDavi said:


> That's a beautiful watch. The size is right too.
> 
> I wonder if the bracelet can be purchased separately.


The bracelet of the regular 40mm Sixty-Five will fit this case, methinks. Part number for the bracelet is 07 8 20 18.


----------



## r171pt

I just love it! Absolutely amazing. 
I just bought another piece, if not this would have to be mine.


----------



## UAV-OPS

I really like it and also want one, the cause is a great one, I love the gold plated hands and the non-faux aged lume.


----------



## fish70

Gorgeous.


----------



## mitchjrj

I think it's beautifully done. Very classy. Although I didn't realize that it was 40mm, assumed it was another version of the 42. I like the subtleties of the Movember reference, not in your face. What I can't figure out is if the dial is flat black or a sunburst. The photos suggest that it is a gradient to a lighter center, but that may be the lighting?


----------



## Puckbw11

So close to my dream 65:

-40mm
-black, deep blue, or white dial
-riveted bracelet
-regular lume (no radium)
-silver/steel indices (not a gold guy)
-date at 6 
-polished outside edge of bezel
-dial layout of 42mm 

If this came out it my other watches would be on notice!

I hope this is jut a start of transitioning the 42mm version to the smaller case with the killer date placement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc9873920

I tried this on today at my local AD. 

Love the proportions. I have the Carl Brashear 42mm; and this in the 40mm is the perfect size for me.

Not sure about the leather strap, but like to see it on the tropic rubber strap of the 65. 

Would love to have this watch, would need to free up some finds first.


----------



## DVR

jc9873920 said:


> I tried this on today at my local AD.


I also tried on the watch today, around 13H (noon Uk time), maybe we were admiring it's beauty at the same time 
It's a great looking watch, I had my Seiko SLA017 on to be able to compare. Nice looking watch for sure.
Strap is thick but looks like a quality piece. Dealer told me it's not an LE but it will only be available for a very short time.
He mentioned end of the year. If I wouldn't have just bought the Seiko I think it would have been mine now.


----------



## Carl.1

I want one, but have bought a couple of Seiko divers recently so dare not even go and look at one. To me it looks to be a perfect vintage diver in a new case and very stylish. Looks to be the next in line.


----------



## Lucien369

Love it


----------



## EA-Sport

Anyone think Oris will make the 40mm version of the blue and green dial 42mm? Oris can use this case for that purpose no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

Lucien369 said:


> Love it


I am so very jealous. That is one cracking watch. Oris nailed it.


----------



## Puckbw11

EA-Sport said:


> Anyone think Oris will make the 40mm version of the blue and green dial 42mm? Oris can use this case for that purpose no?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if this is the start of putting the 42mm style dials in the smaller case... Has anyone talked to Oris? They're probably tight-lipped about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

Puckbw11 said:


> I wonder if this is the start of putting the 42mm style dials in the smaller case... Has anyone talked to Oris? They're probably tight-lipped about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really hope this will happen..I sold my 42mm Blue Oris 65 because, with its almost straight lugs, it was a tad too big for my small wrist..40mm would be perfect...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskeydevil

I picked a Movember 65 two weeks ago and it has barely left my wrist. I typically don’t wear watches this small, but it is such a great package. Been wanting a 65 since they launched a couple of years ago. This version has everything I could want. Near perfect watch to me.


----------



## mikem2277

I too had the 42mm Diver 65 Blue and loved all the proportions except the 42mm which felt a tad to big on 6 3/4" wrist so this 40mm sounds perfect!


----------



## redhed18

Saw one of these the other day at an Oris dealer in Toronto...
Had thought this model was EU only, but the dealer said Oris accidentally copied the Canadians on their email / marketing material, and so were kinda compelled to deliver some to them.

It was beautiful, but the price was a little personally uncomfortable ... $2750 CAD.

It is priced so far beyond the (_nice_) micro territory which I'm used to, that I don't see what exactly you get for that.

For that money, I'd be 3/4 of the way to a Tudor BB on strap ... or 2/3 to the same on bracelet, which has a bit more cachet.

Still if it ticks all your boxes, and you can handle the price, then wear in good health! I'll be checking it out on your wrist ;-)


----------



## Lucien369

redhed18 said:


> For that money, I'd be 3/4 of the way to a Tudor BB on strap ... or 2/3 to the same on bracelet, which has a bit more cachet.


I have both on bracelet and I prefer the size, thickness, case, dial, hands, cristal, clasp and crown of the Movember.


----------



## Michael Day

The argument of, for that price I could have shouldn't ever be used. Either you want the watch or you don't. The problem is that there is always a better watch for a little more. Once you're there to the next stage eg. Black Bay them you're almost there for something else. That's why so many of us own multiple watches and are always on the lookout for the next.

I have owned and flipped few Tudors including the Black Bay. Picked up a 65/42 for a good price and still have. I got with factory nato and then got OEM bracelet. About to get OEM leather. Oh the pain... well it ever end! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Puckbw11

Lucien369 said:


> I have both on bracelet and I prefer the size, thickness, case, dial, hands, cristal, clasp and crown of the Movember.


I agree. Still, I'd love to get my hands on one in the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

Any idea which AD in Toronto you saw it? I'd love to check it out as well!



redhed18 said:


> Saw one of these the other day at an Oris dealer in Toronto...
> Had thought this model was EU only, but the dealer said Oris accidentally copied the Canadians on their email / marketing material, and so were kinda compelled to deliver some to them.


----------



## redhed18

kplam said:


> Any idea which AD in Toronto you saw it? I'd love to check it out as well!


Hi yes it was Gem Bijou underground in Simcoe Place. Approx. 200 Front St W

Nice guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose_halogen

Michael Day said:


> The argument of, for that price I could have shouldn't ever be used. Either you want the watch or you don't. The problem is that there is always a better watch for a little more. Once you're there to the next stage eg. Black Bay them you're almost there for something else. That's why so many of us own multiple watches and are always on the lookout for the next.
> 
> I have owned and flipped few Tudors including the Black Bay. Picked up a 65/42 for a good price and still have. I got with factory nato and then got OEM bracelet. About to get OEM leather. Oh the pain... well it ever end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How would you compare the lume on this vs. the bb?


----------



## Hsvu

What a beauty!


----------



## Big Vern

I bought one a few months ago. Bought it from a UK Oris's dealer and they offered 7% discount off list too. It's not officially a limited edition so should be able to get hold of one for a while in Europe. I have kept the original straps in the box and put a black Hirsch Mariner strap on it which really matches the black dial well. It's very classy and vintage looking in my opinion. Love it.


----------



## timboogeyman

I'm so close to picking one of these up. Like so many posting in this thread it checks so many boxes for me. Has anyone put this on a bracelet yet? I think the bracelet would be a necessity for me. Keep posting pictures folks!!


----------



## altukha

Great watch. I went with the Movember edition cause of the 40mm and the date position at 6 oclock. Got it about 3 months ago and it has become my new daily driver. Pics to show it on the official oris bracelet.


----------



## timboogeyman

altukha said:


> Great watch. I went with the Movember edition cause of the 40mm and the date position at 6 oclock. Got it about 3 months ago and it has become my new daily driver. Pics to show it on the official oris bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13184867
> View attachment 13184871


Thanks for sharing. Would definitely love to see! Also if you don't mind sharing; what avenue did you go through to get the bracelet?


----------



## timboogeyman

altukha said:


> Great watch. I went with the Movember edition cause of the 40mm and the date position at 6 oclock. Got it about 3 months ago and it has become my new daily driver. Pics to show it on the official oris bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13184867
> View attachment 13184871


Thanks for sharing. Would definitely love to see! Also if you don't mind sharing; what avenue did you go through to get the bracelet?


----------



## altukha

timboogeyman said:


> Thanks for sharing. Would definitely love to see! Also if you don't mind sharing; what avenue did you go through to get the bracelet?


It is a great watch but the leather strap it came on wasn't the most comfy. Maybe needs to be broken in? I sourced the official bracelet from the Oris AD in my country and they charged me about $300 which I know is on the high end but since I got such a great deal from them on the actual watch I didn't mind (25-30% discount off the listed price).


----------



## Earl Grey

I think it's the nicest Diver 65 version, and the only one without faux vintage lume, I think? The one thing that gives me pause (aside from the price premium over the regular editions) is the apparent mismatch of the yellow gold dial printing and rose gold indexes. Can anyone who owns the watch comment on that? My second favorite is probably the dark blue dial, but not available in 40mm. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

altukha said:


> It is a great watch but the leather strap it came on wasn't the most comfy. Maybe needs to be broken in? I sourced the official bracelet from the Oris AD in my country and they charged me about $300 which I know is on the high end but since I got such a great deal from them on the actual watch I didn't mind (25-30% discount off the listed price).


I find that strange about the original leather strap. The 65's I have tried had very soft, supple leather.

Looks great on the bracelet, though. Love mine like that. And easy as hell to put back on! Hate when it's not. My only gripe is that it doesn't go right to the end of the lugs. Don't know why Oris opted to do that, would not have been an accident. Perhaps more vintage'y. But I would have preferred full alignment with the lug profile.


----------



## mitchjrj

Earl Grey said:


> I think it's the nicest Diver 65 version, and the only one without faux vintage lume, I think? The one thing that gives me pause (aside from the price premium over the regular editions) is the apparent mismatch of the yellow gold dial printing and rose gold indexes. Can anyone who owns the watch comment on that? My second favorite is probably the dark blue dial, but not available in 40mm.


I liked the presentation of this right out of the gate, with the date window at 6 picking up where Brashear left off. My only issue with the dial on my blue (although nowhere near a dealbreaker). But this is the way the date should have been implemented right from the start.

Never noticed the color difference before but looking at a web photo I see what you mean. The text appears a bit more towards yellow like you say. Again would never dissuade me from the watch but that's a little detail that was strangely missed.

I see from another thread that Oris also launched a standard edition black dial without the gilt. What I dig about the original blue dial is it can read as blue or black depending on lighting.


----------



## altukha

It uses Superluminova BG W9 so you are correct. This is my first Oris and overall I am happy with the quality to price ratio. As for the yellow gold dial printing vs the rose gold indices while apparent in direct white lighting it isn't noticeable under normal day and night conditions.


----------



## Etennyson

Love this watch! I’ve had my eye on the movember edition for sometime. I like the new brass/stainless version introduced this year too. Eventually I’ll have to pick one up. 

Enjoy yours...looks awesome!


----------



## Earl Grey

altukha said:


> It uses Superluminova BG W9 so you are correct. This is my first Oris and overall I am happy with the quality to price ratio. As for the yellow gold dial printing vs the rose gold indices while apparent in direct white lighting it isn't noticeable under normal day and night conditions.


Good to know. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Etennyson said:


> Love this watch! I've had my eye on the movember edition for sometime. I like the new brass/stainless version introduced this year too. Eventually I'll have to pick one up.
> 
> Enjoy yours...looks awesome!


Note that the brass bezel versions seem to have even more yellowish lume than the other versions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

